# Fetchmail & Courier

## nyda

I'm trying to set up a local imap server. It's supposed to fetch mails from various online email accounts and provide local imap access. To send mails, I'll directly use my provider's SMTP server, so that part doesn't have to be configured.

The problem is that fetchmail deposits my mail in /var/lib/fetchmail/.maildir (works) and Courier expects it to be in ~/.maildir (also works, I can access my mail locally via imap if I manually move it to that directory).

Apparently I now need procmail to move the mail. The question is, how do I set this up (properly, without some whacky bash-script   :Cool:  )? Fetchmail doesn't even run as root, so if it starts procmail to sort the mail, procmail won't have access the the users home directories, or will it?

----------

## audiodef

This isn't a direct answer, but cach0rr0 helped me set up my own server not long ago. He wrote a how-to around his experience with helping me set up, using Postfix and Cyrus. Even if you really don't want to go that route, his how-to might be helpful. It's linked in my sig.

----------

## nyda

Thanks! I've tried Cyrus before and SASL gave me a hard time, so I switched to Courier.

The guide in your signature doesn't seem to include fetchmail though. I need my server to fetch mail from my email account on my provider's server and only provide local imap access. To read mail from somewhere else, I'll connect to my homeserver via VPN (already works nicely).

So the only thing left is getting fetched mail into Courier  :Smile: 

----------

